# Surf rod black hole company



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

I bought a rod for the river. A pricy one but worth the money in my opinion. Maybe you’d like a review. I knew nothing about it at first. Other than It’s made in USA. I used it for first time for stripes. I thought it performed great with very good sensitivity. It’s the 9’6” Suzuki and weighs 9.6oz. After using it I researched more and decided to get the 10’ ultra light also now. It weighs 7.6 oz


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the same rod and really enjoy it. It excels at throwing 1 oz lures. I am starting my third season with the rod. Great for fish under 32 inches after that the rod lacks back bone especially around structure.


----------

